# Never Seen A Cat Skeleton In A Tree



## FastTrax (Mar 18, 2022)

www.nypost.com/2022/03/07/indianapolis-firefighters-rescue-teen-who-got-stuck-in-tree-trying-to-rescue-a-cat/


----------



## old medic (Mar 19, 2022)

I thought the same thing when I seen the story...
The tree service I worked with got several calls about getting the same cat out of a tree...


----------



## Judycat (Mar 19, 2022)

Cat waits patiently as birds land nearby. Soon cat becomes part of tree while birds hop happily from branch to branch until paw shoots out and snags bird. Nom nom nom...time for a nap.


----------



## RFW (Mar 19, 2022)

That cat looks like a stone cold killer and the kid was just one of its preys.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Lee (Mar 19, 2022)

I feel sorry for the kid, he will get teased over and over and over. The cat is likely having a good laugh too.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 19, 2022)

This embarrassing saga reminds me of John Candy's predicament in "Armed and Dangerous".


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 19, 2022)

Stinky and I watch a lot of Youtube and Dailymotion videos. Stinky embeds them on USB sticks in case some party poopers like EMI bans them in the good ole U.S. of A. The two things I like about Youtube videos are the member comments and the real time live stream chat comments. Too bad the comments cant transfer here with the videos.


----------



## RFW (Mar 19, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Stinky and I watch a lot of Youtube and Dailymotion videos. Stinky embeds them on USB sticks in case some party poopers like EMI bans them in the good ole U.S. of A. The two things I like about Youtube videos are the member comments and the real time live stream chat comments. Too bad the comments cant transfer here with the videos.


Stinky?


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 19, 2022)

RFW said:


> Stinky?


Stinky a/k/a Angelica is my very first granddaughter who now lives with me due to her mom, my daughter stealing everything that wasn't nailed down or boobytrapped to support her love for dope. Kirin, my youngest granddaughter from another of my four daughters was released to my custody by order of the court since her mom, my daughter also craved dope. Some relatives say I am sacrificing my life for them. I bluntly tell them I care for them because it's not a sacrifice but my love for them as GOD wills it.


----------



## RFW (Mar 19, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Stinky a/k/a Angelica is my very first granddaughter who now lives with me due to her mom, my daughter stealing everything that wasn't nailed down or boobytrapped to support her love for dope. Kirin, my youngest granddaughter from another of my four daughters was released to my custody by order of the court since her mom, my daughter also craved dope. Some relative say I am sacrificing my life for them. I bluntly tell them I care for them because it's not a sacrifice but my love for them as GOD wills it.


You're doing great work there. And it's good to not be alone!


----------

